# Ricky Martin - twins as a single dad by a surrogate mother



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

I was at the hairdresser's today and read the OK magazine with a big article about Ricky Martin, a single dad (or at least so he claims....) for 4 month old twin boys Valentino and Matteo. He had them with help of a surrogate mother. http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/article2028289.ece

I take my hat off to Ricky!


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm still coming to terms with the fact that he was gay!!!! I never realised!!!! Doh!

His babies are lovely


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think he's never come out publicly, has he?


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry it was Hello magazine after all http://www.hellomagazine.com/photo-galleries.html?imagen=/celebrities/2008/12/16/simon-cowell-sinitta/imgs/simon-cowell-1a.jpg

I never can't tell OK and Hello apart....


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sod the surrogate twins story....Ricky Martin is gay? 


But..but...he can't be! He can't dance for starters! 


Seriously though. Hats off to him. I bet he'll be  smashing dad too!

C~x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Caz said:


> Sod the surrogate twins story....Ricky Martin is gay?
> 
> But..but...he can't be! He can't dance for starters!
> 
> ~x


----------

